# Merge two existing Kindle account?



## kfuller (Dec 20, 2009)

I've read through the thread on having mutiple Kindles on the same account, and that makes sense. What I don't see addressed is can you join two Kindles that both already have books on them? 

My Mom has had a Kindle for a while, so she has several books. I just got mine, but bought books for it before I realized we could share an account. If she wants to move hers onto my account, how do we make sure that we don't lose her books?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You would have to contact Amazon, but, as far as I know, they don't do this.  Alternatively, you could ask for a refund on the books you bought and then re-purchase them on her account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^what she said.

Of course, if you de-register from account A, you still would have all the books on the Kindle, they just won't be available via the archive when it's re-regsitered to account B.  You could do a manual backup to a computer -- copying files from Kindle to computer -- to be sure you always have them.


----------

